# CarPC antennas



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

What's everyone doing for wifi/gps/radio/bluetooth antennas? Has anyone found a combo device that has all tied into one?


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

bump?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

found it:

Rooftop GPS/Cellular/PCS/WiFi antenna GPS 2400 | The mp3Car Store


----------

